
Ask HN: Beta users/testers, any good recommendation? - Aldina
How to Find Early Beta Users for my app?
======
akramhussein
Facebook groups/Reddit are quite useful. Search for something related and
gently drop a link with explanation, but don't spam people and multiple groups
in one go - go step by step to test reception. If you are solving someone's
problem they are usually quite receptive to trying things.

~~~
Aldina
Thanks for the suggestion. Actually I find some subreddit's, but I coudn't
find Facebook groups relevant for beta testing,...I will search more.

